

Mixing crowdsourcing and security to help hack for good: Bugcrowd - caseyjohnellis
http://www.zdnet.com/mixing-crowdsourcing-and-security-to-help-hack-for-good-bugcrowd-7000010242/

======
businessleads
Love it. Bounties are a great motivator.

